
Ask HN: How is Salesforce able to retain customers at this price? - thickice
It looks really expensive (~$140 per month per employee ?) but the company seems to be growing crazy and also a very good place to work for.<p>How are they able to pull off such a high subscription price ?
======
presspot
Even if it makes a sales team a few % more productive, it pays for itself.
Plus, it's such a gold standard that there's not really a lot of justification
for using a different CRM.

